# New Nebraska Beekeeper



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I will place my first order of Bee's this week. I can't wait to start building my own hives and equipment. Would I be better off ordering my bees from a catalog or buying some from someone local? I live Near Kearney, NE anyone here live in the same area? I would also like to hear from anyone who has advice for a beginner.

Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

You should contact the NBA www.nebraskabeekeepers.org and see if someone out that way is getting bees from Drapers or Honey Bee World. They get two truckloads in every spring. There are members out your way as well as Lincoln/Omaha area.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

BackInCountry said:


> I would also like to hear from anyone who has advice for a beginner.


Read everything on Mr. Bush's website!
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesoptions.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbasics.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesterms.htm

There's a good start...


----------



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bee_linux (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a beekeeping class being taught by Central Community College in Holdrege. It's on the 1st and 8th of Feb and the cost is $19. I can't post a link but if you just search on google to find CCC and then go to their classes list, you should be able to find it. It's going to be a basic class on bees but one can always learn something new and it's always fun to meet other beeks.


----------



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Not able to find anything a CCC's website regarding the beekeeping class.


----------



## bee_linux (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.cccneb.edu/igsbase/igste...=&NewsID=6430&NewsCatIDdisplay=&KeywordSearch

Pretty hard to find on their site. Tomorrows class is canceled because of the weather. It's on the 8th and 15th of Feb now. 

Also, Draper's in Auburn, Ne is a great place to get bees. They're taking orders now. They have great service and depending on the type of hive you're using, they have good prices.


----------



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks for the info bee_linux. I had seen the class was pp but not able to find anything on the web.


----------



## bee_linux (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad the link worked for you. They also offer classes on growing food organically and such. I didn't know the array of topics that were offered until another beekeeper sent me the links. They really should advertise it more.


----------

